# Pictures of coat colors



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there a website, or a place on this forum, that has photographs of the different coat colors of horses? I'm curious because since I joined here I have heard of all sorts of colors I'd never heard of before. If there is no such thing can we start one?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are a couple of sites that discuss the differences between the colors and what they look like, etc. If you would like to start an information thread about horse colors, I would be more than happy to help even though I don't have access to a ton of different colored horses . Keep in mind though that I haven't read all the way through these to check for factual accuracy, and even if I had, I'm not really an expert.

http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/basicsColors.shtml

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/index.html

horse genetics

Horse Colors


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Google Images

Not going to lie, Google Images is pretty much how I know what many different colours look like.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

What? You don't have a horse of every color? Surely someone here does! But just for fun maybe people could post pics of their different colored horses with the color underneath, so that others can reference it in the future. I would put my two bays up but just learned from someone here that they're brown! Here is one of my brown horses!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That would be awesome to have a horse of every colour, but that would be a lot of horses!  

There are a lot of pictures throughout this section of the HF, if you wanted to read some of those.


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

My Flaxen Chestnut Mare - Scarlet


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to see a blood bay. One of my favorite colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I would really like to see pics of all the different roans, grullos and buckskins because there seem to be so many variations and I'm not sure I know what they all look like.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

1. Blood bay. This picture makes Poseidon's head look huge and ugly. I guarantee she actually looks girly in person.

2. Buckskin. Miss Abbykins, who the majority of you know. This was last September, she is no longer that fat.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dun
Summer








Bay? 
Summer








Brown
Summer








None of these guys have been tested and these are their summer coats.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Chestnut Overo lol...sorry didnt mean to get into markings LOL


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Google images can be your friend when trying to find specific colors. Be warned though, you do have to take what you see with a grain of salt as not all colors are labeled correctly.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Chestnut Overo lol...sorry didnt mean to get into markings LOL


That's fine- the more the better- I think this might be quite useful to people in the future!


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

Red dun, bay and white tobiano, liver chestnut (or silver bay?) minimal tobiano. 









Dunalino: Her legs are much more red than yellow, and she has a dorsal strip and barring on her legs...also, duns all along her pedigree 









Palomino, same horse, he changes colour:


----------

